# Is a Lacquer finish repairable



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Was going to use lacquer on something. You can get it spray cans. Is it repairable down the line by just spraying on a new coat over the damaged one? I would sand it a little of course. Any thoughts

KR


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes and No 

Can you discribe the damage in more detail and the type of wood you're working with.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I have not make the project yet. Time to come clean. I was going to use it on a MDF or baltic birch router table top. Seems fast. Then wax.

Kr


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Well, I have not make the project yet. Time to come clean. I was going to use it on a MDF or baltic birch router table top. Seems fast. Then wax.
> 
> Kr


MDF is a good choice for a router table top, If you want a rock solid top.. glue two panels of 3/4 together and finish it in a laminate and that's it. As for laminating see my sliding mortise jig Ver .2 in jigs and fixtures.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Very impressive. What if I just want something low down and dirty. Lacquer and mdf work? Repairable?

KR


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Glen, in looking through your posts I noticed a Triton. Probably should start a new post, but do you like it?

Kr


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Glen, in looking through your posts I noticed a Triton. Probably should start a new post, but do you like it?
> 
> Kr


It's a great router for a table, with 3 1/4hp it's got all the power you would ever need to spin larger raised panel bit's, but I prefer the Porter cable 7518 with the Woodpeckers master lift, it will run you about $750 but it's a killer combo.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Well, I have not make the project yet. Time to come clean. I was going to use it on a MDF or baltic birch router table top. Seems fast. Then wax.
> 
> Kr


You might want to seal the MDF with a couple of quick coats of de-waxed shellac first. MDF is thirsty stuff, so a "fast" lacquer finish could easily become several not-so-fast coats to create a surface.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Laquer is the most easy finish to repair as it is soluble in Methylated spirit all you would need to do is soak a rubber in meths and work the damaged part until the laquer sftens then repair just happens.
Derek.


----------



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Yes you can repair a lacquer finish, it is down to how many coats of lacquer are on
the work and how much damage you do. good luck hope this helps you.


----------



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

*Here is what i am working on*

I have been doing abit of woodturning and i have made a few small box's
made from ash,beech,oak,and i also made a small vise made from beech and here are some pic's of them i hope you can see them as the last one's did not go up don't know what went wrong hop this works.


----------



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

*Here is some of my work*

Below are some of the items I have made in the last two year's 2009 and 2010. These are things I have designed myself for my home and that are my taste in furniture. My unit is measured exactly for my music centre, with some drawers and book cases. I made a book case to keep my cd's and dvd's in. I have also made cabinets to measure exactly in spaces, for example a bathroom storage unit which means throughout my home I have very useful items in small corners etc. 

I also enjoy making table centre pieces - my Wife's favourite one is below and everyone comments on my various wooden items \ ornaments throughout my home.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Paul, they look excellent! I say we should watch movies at your place based on that great selection


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mark said:


> Hey Paul, they look excellent! I say we should watch movies at your place based on that great selection


Yes, let's all meet at Paul's place for movies (BYOP - bring your own popcorn). Then we could yell at him to stop building things so we can hear the movie. 

Nice work shown in the pics, Paul.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

IMHO lacquer would not be a good finish for a router table top. it's not very durable unless you get the catalized wich is a two part system you have to mix before use. My router table is mdf with formica ....


----------



## bestmcm1211 (Mar 27, 2012)

nice post


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glen L said:


> It's a great router for a table, with 3 1/4hp it's got all the power you would ever need to spin larger raised panel bit's, but I prefer the Porter cable 7518 with the Woodpeckers master lift, it will run you about $750 but it's a killer combo.
> 
> Cheers
> Glen


To each his own Glen. It surprises me that I haven't been accused of being a paid member of Triton's sales team because I constantly sing the praises of the TR1000 which was of course specifically designed for table use.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Well, I have not make the project yet. Time to come clean. I was going to use it on a MDF or baltic birch router table top. Seems fast. Then wax.
> 
> Kr


Forget it Kelly so far as a table is concerned unless of course it's only for show, never to be actually used as a router table.
Because these days I'm always in a hurry, most of my projects have a lacquer finish because in mild weather, coats can be applied every ten to fifteen minutes and several coats look great.


----------

